# Profile: Bryan Fry "This world expert on venoms has rewritten the scientific voodoo"



## trader (Jun 24, 2011)

"*This world expert on venoms has rewritten the scientific voodoo on komodo dragons. * 
At age four, Bryan Fry announced he was going to make venomous snakes his career. True to his word, Fry is now..."

Read more: Profile: Bryan Fry


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 24, 2011)

He's certainly someone who's very marketable. I'm a little surprised he doesn't push that a little more. He's everywhere, but still in the background if you get what i mean. Perhaps a celeb status isn't high on his list of priorities?? I think it'd help push any conservation message he'd like to get across. JMHO


----------



## snakehandler (Jun 24, 2011)

Moosenoose, you would be surprised at how well known he is outside Australia, he has done a great deal of work with international groups including many docos that we will never see here!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 24, 2011)

I sort of realize he's well known, but not well enough I feel  He could be Irwin-like in status (without being cliche` Irwin-like). I'd love to see some of his docos.....they'd be a hit no doubt!


----------



## trader (Jun 24, 2011)

moosenoose said:


> I sort of realize he's well known, but not well enough I feel  He could be Irwin-like in status (without being cliche` Irwin-like). I'd love to see some of his docos.....they'd be a hit no doubt!



..and we had the honor of hearing *Bryan* speak at a *VHS meeting* I believe it was May 2008 (time does fly)!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 24, 2011)

:lol: I WAS THERE!!! See, I do come to the odd VHS meeting :lol:


----------



## trader (Jun 24, 2011)

Yes you were Moosenoose! See below from an old post on APS:

30-May-08 10:35 AM #13 


 *moosenoose* 

"I'm there  daughter in tow as usual :lol:"


.....and we were happy to see you there!


----------



## hugsta (Jun 24, 2011)

I had the pleasure of meeting and chatting with him for a while at, unfortuntately Tim Nias' funeral, at ARP. Him and Alexia were lovely people. Did some survey with Alexia via skype, was really interesting. Can't wait for his talk later this year at the AHS.


----------



## mmafan555 (Jun 28, 2011)

Good nice guy and is really knowledgeable...His forum used to be good aswell but it has been dead for awhile


----------

